# Was für eine SPS und Bussystem soll ich verwenden?



## SenderTs (13 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit soll ich eine kleine Anlage (modularer Aufbau) erstellen, in welchem eine Flüssigkeit x mit der anderen Flüssigkeit y gemischt und anschließend wieder abgepumpt wird.

Da ich an der Uni nur SPS programmierung und keine Hardwareausrichtung habe, habe ich noch große Defizite in der Auslegung einer Einheit. Deshalb meine Frage welches Bussystem und welche SPS soll ich verwenden??

Daten:
Eingänge:
- 5x Sensoren (Temp, Druck und Füllstands) also Analogeeingänge
- 10x magenisch-pneumatische Ventile mit indicatoren

Auslänge:
- 3x Pumpen (einer davon mit einem Frequenzumrichter)
- 10x magenisch-pneumatische Ventile zum Stellen 

Denke Profibus wäre hier überdimensioniert oder?.. dachte an eine S7-300

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen/Antworten!..


----------



## eYe (13 Juni 2010)

Waozu möchtest du überhaupt ein Bussystem nutzen, deine bisherigen Angaben hören sich eher nach einer einzelnen SPS ohne Bus an?

Willst du die Signale dezentral verwalten, ein Panel oder aber die GLT über den Bus anschließen?

Bezüglich welche SPS stellen sich auch zunächst einige Fragen:

- Wie hoch ist dein Budget?
- Welche System kannst du programmieren bzw. welche Software ist vorhanden?
- Besondere Anforderungen (Temoeraturbereich, Schnelligkeit)?

schönen Abend,
eYe


----------



## SenderTs (13 Juni 2010)

Hallo eYe,

bzgl. Panel ist angedacht, ein LCD-Display auch zu installieren, womit Benutzeraus- und eingaben stattfinden sollen.

- Budget.. wie immer so günstig wie möglich .. aber es kann schon umfangreich sein, wenn gerechtfertigt.
- Programmieren kann ich AWL, FUP, KOP, SCL und GRAPH also STEP7-Vorgeschädigt 
- Besondere Anforderungen gibt es nicht.

Danke dir!! auch dir einen schönen Abend!


----------



## SenderTs (15 Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle nochmal 

ich habe jetzt eine neue Frage:

Da ich wohl auf Profibus verzichten werde, und die Sensoren direkt an der SPS angschließen werde, muss ich da auf irgendeine spezielle Kommunikationsart achten (z.b. H.A.R.T.??) oder reicht ein standart 4...20mA Signal.

Und.. ist es möglich die Sensoren beim S7-300 direkt an die SPS anzuschließen ohne Messumformer?... bzw.. wann brauche ich allg. einen Messumformer?.. is ein 4..20mA Signal nicht schon umgeformt??

Vielen Dank!

Grüße


----------



## Günni1977 (15 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> Hallo an alle nochmal
> 
> ich habe jetzt eine neue Frage:
> 
> ...



hi,
also 4..20mA ist für die S7 ein "ganz normales Signal". über Analogkarten wird das Signal eh in einen dezimalen Wert gewandelt. und du kannst dann den dezimalen Wert in einen physischen umrechen. PT100-Signale z.B. musst du gar nicht wandeln. da kannst du den Fühler direkt anschließen, den Analogeingang parametrieren und du bekommst sogar den Tempwert direkt (bzw. als 10- oder 100-fachen Wert)...


----------



## moeins (15 Juni 2010)

*Siemens ET200S*

Hi,

vielleicht reicht ja auch eine Siemens ET200S mit einer IM151-8 (wie CPU314) als CPU.
Einzelne E/As können dann angefügt werden. Ist wahrscheinlich die kostengünstigste Variante, zumal noch Profinet mit an Board ist.


----------



## steinche (15 Juni 2010)

SenderTs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Daten:
> Eingänge:
> ...



Hallo SenderTs,
für einen Bekannten habe ich seine Rolladensteuerung und Fußbodenheizung mit einer 312er von Vipa gemacht. Die hat gleich Ethernet für die Visu (WinCC flex) am PC mit drauf und ist recht zackig. Bei Deiner Beschreibung ist Analogeingäge doch schon sehr allgemein. Bekommst Du von allen Sensoren ein 4..20 mA Signal kannst Du die von Günni1977 beschriebene Analogeingangskarte verwenden. Wenn Du z.B. PT100 direkt in 3-/4-Leiter Technik anschließen möchtest, musst Du eine spezielle PT100 Baugruppe verwenden. Bei Deinen Pumpen rechen 2 Digitale Ausgänge und 1 analoger für den FU, wobei auch hier wieder die Frage ist, mit welchem Analogsignal (4..20mA, 0-10V, etc.) dieser angesteuert wird. Haben Deine Ventile nur eine Rückmeldung, oder zwei. Also etwas detailierter und man kann die bei der Auslegung der Hardware etwas besser unter die Arme greifen.

Allgemein ist so eine Frage im Forum "Feldbusse" nicht optimal aufgehoben ;-)

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------

